# Fischen an der Ijssel/Holland



## Pete (23. September 2002)

Hi...
wollte mal nachfragen, ob es sich lohnt, ne kleine Spinnrute plus Gufis ins Reisegepäck zu tun...
Bin nächste Woche in Holland, in der Nähe von Ijssel und Veluwemeer...(Nähe Zwolle)...


----------



## Tiffy (24. September 2002)

Das lohnt sich sogar sehr Pete. 
Dort gibt es sehr gute Zanderbestände. Der eine oder andere Hecht schwimmt da auch rum.


----------



## Pete (24. September 2002)

wie siehts an einem solchen gewässer mit ner genehmigung aus bzw. wie regeln das die holländer in allgemeinen an freien öffentlichen gewässern??


----------



## Tiffy (24. September 2002)

Hallo Pete,

du brauchst ne Sportvisakte (gibt es auf der Post) und zusätlich für alle Gewässer die nicht von der Schiffahrt genutzt werden eine Angelerlaubnis. Diese kann regional unterschiedlich sein. Liegt immer dran welche Gewässer zu befischen möchtest. 

Doch auch bei öffentlichen Gewässern musst du aufpassen. Es gibt zwar grundsätzlich das Angelrecht in öffentlichen Gewässern, jedoch liegt das Wegerecht um an das Gewässer zu gelangen, (es sei denn du fischt vom Boot aus) häufig bei den örtlichen Angelvereinen. Am besten du gehst vor Ort in einen Angelladen und deckst dich dort mit den nötigen Papieren ein. Je nach Angelverein gibt es auch mal Tages oder Wochenkarten. Die Sportvisakte ist jedoch immer nur für ein Jahr erhältlich. Kostet für dieses Jahr EUR 9,50.

Hier nochmal ein Link übetr Zwolle, dort gibt es noch ein paar spärliche Info´s.
Zwolle 

Von wann bis wann bist du denn wo genau in der Gegend. Ich kann es zwar nicht versprechen aber es könnte sein das ich zu der Zeit auch mal zum fischen in der Gegend bin.

Und falls du in Gronau vorbeikommst dann geh mal bei Böcker ins Angelgeschäft. Die Gegend kennt der Chef wie seine Westentasche.


----------



## Torsk (24. September 2002)

Hallo Leute!
Vielleicht noch eine kleine Ergänzung zwecks der Erlaubnisscheine.Die Sportvisakte berechtigt nur zum Angeln mit einer Rute an den öffentl.Wasserstrassen (Ijssel gehört dazu) mit der Einschränkung, das als Köder nur Brot, Kartoffel, Teig, Käse, Getreide, Saat, Würmer, Insekten, Insektenlarven oder Nachahmungen von Insekten, die nicht größer als 2,5 cm sind, benutzt werden dürfen. Zum Raubfischangeln brauchst du also noch eine Vergunning (Erlaubnisschein)vom Inhaber der Fischereirechte, die du dort in jedem örtlichem Angelgeschäft bekommst (als Tages- oder Wochenkarte).Wenn man öfters zu unseren Nachbarn mit den Holzschuhen fährt, lohnt es sich, die Grote Vergunning zu kaufen. Das ist eine Jahreskarte, ausgegeben durch einen örtlichen Angelverein( dort wird man dann auch gleichzeitig Mitglied) die berechtigt, in den Gewässern aller NVVS - Vereine zu angeln, das Verzeichnis ist eine ziemlich dicke Schwarte (warum gibt es so was eigentlich nicht in Deutschland ???) Die Preise sind übrigens sehr moderat.
Zum Angeln an der Ijssel (hab aber nur Erfahrungen Bereich Doesburg Nähe Arnheim) kann ich nur sagen Zander und Barsch top, Hechte dank Catch&Release und Besatz auch wieder im kommen. Die Spinnrute im Gepäck sollte sich auf jeden Fall lohnen…
Gruß Torsk


----------



## Pete (24. September 2002)

danke jungs für die feinen infos...bin vom 27.09.-3.10. vor Ort (landgoed T`loo, Grand Dorado Park)...auf kursfahrt mit meinen 13er mädels ( :q )...bis zur ijssel sinds mit dem radl dann so 14km...mal sehen, obs mich packt...
tiffy, falls du in der ecke sein solltest, meld dich ruhig..vielleicht kann man was gemeinsam aushecken...0170/5832485


----------



## Tiffy (24. September 2002)

Alles klar Pete, 

falls ich kann melde ich mich bei dir.


----------

